# Garry Dean Method - Who Uses It?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Just got done with an ONR wash Garry Dean style and I must admit its actually really good. I used 3.5l total water but could have got away with alot less. 1l of that was in my prewash which wasnt really needed but I always like to use a pre wash.

Main thing is, its not messy at all, you get no water marks from trapped water and you use so much less product. I can also confirm that there are no scratches inflicted as I was washing in direct sunlight and saw no marring.

In total, 3 or 4 MFs used as each one gives you 8 clean surfaces and overall Im really happy with the results. 

So if you haven't tried it yet, id highly recommend it. 

Ofcourse use common sense, so if your car is caked in mud I wouldnt use it but as a weekly wash, its perfectly adequate.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, looks like a very good idea . Have some megs d114 on way , so will try this. As said above I'd only use this method on lightly soiled surfaces


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Let us know how it goes. Also when my ONR finishes I want to try a new rinseless so Id be interested to see how you find D114.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah, 've used it before with his soap and it works really well, have to admit though I still prefer the "traditional" method though.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive been wanting to try his soap but its pretty expensive. May try it when ive got some spare cash though. The traditional method is still great but just for the fact of saving product, I really seem to like his method.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I've done a wee review on it an other shampoos in the wash section, so far it's the top of the list!

It actually works out as one of the cheapest shampoos in the long run, one you get over the initial cost.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I actually read your review and that makes me want to try it even more! and yea it seems to require hardly any product so would last the longest, but again initial cost is a decent bit.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

waqasr said:


> Let us know how it goes. Also when my ONR finishes I want to try a new rinseless so Id be interested to see how you find D114.


Have you tried Wolf's Mean Green? Not as versatile as ONR, that I'm aware of, but I rate it as well as ONR in the wash bucket.

Been tempted to try ONR or Wolf's using the GD method, but never bothered as of yet.

CossieCol. How much did you work it out as costing per wash? I can't remember exactly, but I thought I'd worked it out as not being that cost effective vs ONR or Wolf's.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Have you tried Wolf's Mean Green? Not as versatile as ONR, that I'm aware of, but I rate it as well as ONR in the wash bucket.
> 
> Been tempted to try ONR or Wolf's using the GD method, but never bothered as of yet.
> 
> CossieCol. How much did you work it out as costing per wash? I can't remember exactly, but I thought I'd worked it out as not being that cost effective vs ONR or Wolf's.


I havent though my onr is coming to an end and im very tempted to try it, it dilutes further aswell at 500:1.

In what ways is it not as versatile as ONR? I only use ONR as a rinseless wash so aslong as mean green does that ill be happy with it.

But yea id try the GD method if the car isnt too dirty, im about to do a wash just now but probably not GD as its pretty grubby with tree sap all over.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

m1pui said:


> Have you tried Wolf's Mean Green? Not as versatile as ONR, that I'm aware of, but I rate it as well as ONR in the wash bucket.
> 
> Been tempted to try ONR or Wolf's using the GD method, but never bothered as of yet.
> 
> CossieCol. How much did you work it out as costing per wash? I can't remember exactly, but I thought I'd worked it out as not being that cost effective vs ONR or Wolf's.


Sorry for the delay in replying, totally forgot.

Regarding the cost, I roughly worked it out as lasting 4 times as long as a standard (2 caps per wash) shampoo. How that breaks down into cost savings is dependant on the shampoo you normally use. Haven't worked out on a per wash basis, I'll try to do that at some point.

For example a standard shampoo for me is circa £15, Garry deans works out (roughly) as being approximately £6 in direct comparison, based on using 4 times less product, also not factored in that I would have to buy and additional shampoo when the standard one ran out. Hope that makes sense. Probably not explained it very well though.


----------

